# 1 ton diesels in MA =$$$$$



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

New Registry law (10-1-08) puts the over 10001lbs vehicles into commercial class. This means your local sticker shop can't help you and when you find a big rig place that issues inspections hang on to your wallet. $129.00. (regular under 10001lbs still $29.00) and if your rig is >10001 and gas you may not even find a garage that can give a sticker. 

Can you say TAXACHUSETTS?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

yes.
What happens when you pay people with nothing better to do to sit around and think of stuff to write?
They write , and write, and come up with more crap, and more crap, and.... If they are a democrat they come up with still more crap............
then you pay for it again..


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it actual truck weight or it must be GVW or whatever they call the total possible weight. My truck scales at 9000# plus or minus.............


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i understand what youre saying..but still kind of confused to what it means.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Effective October 1, 2008, commercial vehicles, trailers and converter dollies are subject to the Massachusetts Commercial Motor Vehicle Inspection. This inspection is equivalent to the annual Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) "DOT" inspection. If your vehicle/trailer receives a state safety inspection beginning October 1, 2008, you are not required to obtain an annual "DOT" inspection.

Massachusetts registered single, full, or semi-trailers that are used in commerce and have a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) over 3,000 lbs, and commercial vehicle/trailer combinations with a gross combined weight rating (GCVWR) of over 10,000 lbs will be subject to this new requirement, as will all heavy duty motor vehicles (over 10,000 lbs GVWR) and converter dollies.

Trailers and converter dollies in use after January 1, 2009, must be in compliance with this new inspection. For more information, please visit www.mass.gov/rmv/inspect and follow the link to "commercial inspections".


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

My gripe is that my F350 is not registered as a commercial vehicle. It is a daily driver that I occasionally tow with. It should not be grouped in with dump trucks and delivery trucks even though the GVWR is > 10001. If I had a F250 the sticker would be $29.00


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

harddock;602669 said:


> My gripe is that my F350 is not registered as a commercial vehicle. It is a daily driver that I occasionally tow with. It should not be grouped in with dump trucks and delivery trucks even though the GVWR is > 10001. If I had a F250 the sticker would be $29.00


the way the Commercial Inspection PDF reads, this would only be on commercial vehicles, ie: vehicles used in commerce, "not private motor vehicles."


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

keep it on a personal plate.
You tow anything for business acrossed state lines i think you need a dot number too.
just to let you know.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

It may read that way but they're not inspecting that way. Over 10,000GVWR = $129.00

It didn't matter that I had passenger plates I only received a safety inspection, no emmissions and no need for chocks, flares, triangles etc.

If I was wronged how to I recoup the $100?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

My 04's are 9900 and 9700 I think. Is it the 05-08's that are 10,500 on the F-350's???


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i changed my plates to commercial but im over 10,000 anyways so now i need this new inspection for 129 bucks. whats this about chocks and flares and triangles?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ColliganLands;603558 said:


> i changed my plates to commercial but im over 10,000 anyways so now i need this new inspection for 129 bucks. whats this about chocks and flares and triangles?


probably all set with that.
Might want to check in and see if you need a dot number and medical cards for drivers. I have been out of the loop but i know in some instances both are being required so worth a check.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I heard yesterday from a guy with a F350 gas with commercial plates needed to get chocks, triangles, flares etc and his landscape trailer(>3,00lbs GVW) needed to now be inspected as well. 

If I read it right the inspection is still $29.00 but the garage can charge their shop rate ($100 per hour) to do the inspection.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

great thanks for the info guys. im going to call my inspection place anc find out just to make sure. ill let everyone know the outcome


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

just got off the phone with minuteman truck in walpole
they siad becasue my 2005 f350 is 11,200 gvw i need the commercial inspection (which i knew) have to have fire extinguisher,chocks,triangles. it costs 29 for state plus another 99 for whatever and takes 2-3 hours to do. Also my truck doesnt need any DOT numbers or anything else. just the inspection. gotta love massachusetts


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Colligan, Find out about that trailer in your avatar my guess is it is over 3,000lbs and it to will need to be inspected. Its all part of this new program. Lucky us.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea well its registered to my ram 1500 for personal use but im not sure if that matters i will find out.
anyways i went in for inspection today and the guy did the old style dot inspection becasue for some reason the state is locking places out of the new system so i have to go back next week to get it redone. cost me 125 bucks for my truck
hopefully the trailer is all set or else im going to get really mad. and for anyone that goes make sure you have triangles, chocks, flares and whatever else they require


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hate to be a stickler on this but are you SURE on the dot # and medical cards for drivers?
it may only be a maine thing but i have been cited for this myself, and had others i know cited for no medical cards and dot #'s. One on a one ton dump. It could only be if you cross state lines and become interstate but i would hate to see you added to the citation list of people i know..
im not sure what the deal is but i know the citations are real enough.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

as far as i know i called a place that sells big trucks (18 wheeler size) and they said i dont need a dot number for it. i also dont think i do sine it is technically a pickup not a box truck,dump etc
i do know the guy messed up my inspection today since he did it the old way with a state and federal dot instead of the new combined one so now i have to go back and get that fixed. way too many headches for this 
its a f350 pickup 11,200 gvw commercial plates only becasue i have my company logo on it used mainly for personal use.. 

this new thing is driving me nuts


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Here in Ontario, its $74 per year for ANY PASSENGER VEHICLE! Its an easy $100-something for mine (reg at 4000kg or 8800lbs).


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

my understanding of the new DOT laws were, if you used your vehicle for work, then you needed a DOT number on the side, plus your company name and phone number.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

First you guys pass gay marriage and CT followed suit, now this...i hope it doesnt make its way to the CT legislation. but i wont be suprised if it does


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have no clue on dot laws according to every inspection place i call i dont need one so im gonna go with that and hopefully its right. im going to call my insurance and PD tomorrow to check and be 100% sure.
06 this law is nuts noone knows whats going on or what theyre supposed to be doing for inspections


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ColliganLands;604655 said:


> i have no clue on dot laws according to every inspection place i call i dont need one so im gonna go with that and hopefully its right. im going to call my insurance and PD tomorrow to check and be 100% sure.
> 06 this law is nuts noone knows whats going on or what theyre supposed to be doing for inspections


cant you call a DOT motor vehicle inspector


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i went to one today and he did the dot inspection inplace of the new MA inspection since he couldnt get into the ma system and he said i dont need DOT number also minuteman trucks who is a major place sells firetrucks and things said i dont need one so im confident in saying i dont need one


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ColliganLands;604655 said:


> 06 this law is nuts noone knows whats going on or what theyre supposed to be doing for inspections


nobody ever knows until you get a suprise stop


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

04superduty;604646 said:


> my understanding of the new DOT laws were, if you used your vehicle for work, then you needed a DOT number on the side, plus your company name and phone number.


dont think so i dont see one on the pizza delivery car and i never had one on a couple cars i used for business.
the one im thinking of isnt a new law and its if you cross state lines with a vehicle for business use that is over 10000 lbs. or something you need a dot number.
I think if you go to the federal dot website it will just tell you the requirements and i heard they have a questionaire you can fill out on line that will tell you if you need a dot number.
still think you need a medical card too unless you dont cross any state lines.

i got in trouble in vermont for not having one. buddy was caught in nh. im not making this up bud.

you may be alright just driving the pickup but if you tow anything and make yourself stand out you might be risking a possible fine.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill look into the medical card that i dont know about. anything i tow is registered to my other truck as a personal trailer. my understanding of the dot law is commercial vehicle used in interstate commerce or transport of passenger for commerce which mine is not. thank you for the concern becasue it is now concerning me and im going to find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

04superduty;604646 said:


> my understanding of the new DOT laws were, if you used your vehicle for work, then you needed a DOT number on the side, plus your company name and phone number.


look. no dot number but is doesnt weigh enough its light duty so i guess its exempt.
this is my nissan i was bombing around in for work doing loans..
(i blotted out the personal info but as you can see, not dot)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

nice nissan lol.
im 99.5% sure i dont need one but i will update everyone tomorrow once i know for sure. i can see where youre coming from on the fines trust me i dont want them either so i willdefiantely do wahtever to make it legal. im not hauling trailers/items for other people or giving rides for money so i dont see the need for dot number unless the weight alone mandates it. the only time i would out of state is for personal reasons and might be towing my 20 foot haulmakr with my personal car in it so again not for hire.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

musclecarboy;604645 said:


> Here in Ontario, its $74 per year for ANY PASSENGER VEHICLE! Its an easy $100-something for mine (reg at 4000kg or 8800lbs).


I think they are talking about our yellow sticker. We have a annual saftey for anything over 10,000 lbs, any trailer over 3,000 or 3,500 lbs. We have to have clean air tests and fill out daily log books as well as the flares, first aid kit, fire extinguisher and the reflective triangle.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yes the equivalent of your yellow stikcer but in ma before you needed the states safety chekc plus another for the federal now you only need one. state in includes both now. also we need emissions(clean air) test every 2 years i beleive. the other thing were talking about is dot numbers but thats us thing too i think


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

Labor time for an inspection sounds incorrect, I would call DMV


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no thats what theyre doing since it now includes a dot safety inspection on top of the mass safety/emissions test. basically they streamlined it all into 1 so you dont have two sepearate stickers/inspections/fees/renewal dates. good idea but confusing and over complicates things for guys like me with a commercial plate on an essentially personal vehicle


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine has pass car plates and the weight (GVWR>10,001) is what triggers it. When I saw your trailer in the avatar I thought it was for your lanscaping business. I think (but whadda I know) your car in the trailer wouldn't count. I did letter my trailer with "Private Transport" just in case. " Not for Hire" I think works too.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank gaaaaaaaad I have 04's with GVW's of 9900


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i think i might put that on to the trailer. it is for "personal" use as far as the registry is concerned. actual use well we wont get into that .
mine has the commercial plates to avoid getting the ticket for improper commercial vehicle since my logo is on it but theyre turning out to be more of a headache than theyre worth.seems like every place i call has no idea what theyre doing. yesterday the guy i went to did an old DOT inspection and said to come back when he can get into the system and hell print my new sticker but for right now that doesnt help too much. as far as the DOT numbers are concerned it is not necessary to have one (can if i want to) the vehicle is only used insate for work any time its out of state is on personl reasons not work so the DOT number doesnt apply. im still looking into the medical card issue.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok just got off the phone with the registry. what they are supposed to be doing for anyone over 10,001 lbs or trailers (commercial) over 3,001 lbs is a commercial safety inspection which covers both the state and federal (DOT) inspections all in one. its a streamliner process so that you no longer have 2 stickers with different renewals. also they say the pricing is based on the going rate so its the regular 29.00 plus whatever the shop charges for their hourly rate or to do the old DOT. also they say this rate must be clearly posted. 
hopefully that clears up the inspections part of this. 
-Kyle


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, -and I thought New York was screwed up... -that's just insane!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea this thing is driving me nuts
right now im driving around on an invalid state sticker with a current dot which isnt even supposed to be done in the state anymore. so im on my back out to the inspection place to get it fixed hopefully


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Colligan, Did you need to have the chocks, triangle, b/u alarm? If so maybe list all the goodies one needs so we can shop before getting a rejection.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i didnt need the back up alarm but i did need the triangles,flares,fire extinguisher,chocks. it will most likely depend on where you go if you need the backup alarm. also just make sure the truck is perfect there was even a spot for dirty windows!!. still many stations cant get into the system so what my guy did was enter me in valid but he cant print the sticker/forms for some reason so hes going to call me to come pick them up as soon as he can print them up.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

On the DOT numbers, you need read the question linked below real careful. If you haul material that comes from out of state and is only hauled by you in state, you need a DOT number. This is the question that made my decision to get a DOT number. How do you all read this?

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/gettingstarted/guide2.30.htm


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dunno.

I think everyone soaks business though i dont think this country is too business friendly. i have a headache now im going back to off topic to find something less involved to read.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

anything i might be hauling will technically be owned by me. i purchase any plants or whatever then bring them to the site so technically im just transporting my own property. im not getting it from out of state or bringing it out of state. the only thing that will be hauled out of state with my truck is my personal trailer with a show car in it not for sale so not "interstate commerce" everyone i talk to says i dont need one and i cant really see how i would since i dont meet any criteria.

i just went to that site and did the questionare thing it says i dont need to register with them. i only answered yes to the first question (will you operate commercial vehicles)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

so Coll, whats the deal with the medical card?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

that one im still looking into i believe that any commercial vehicle with a cdl needs one so i might be in the clear on that too. i will double check that tomorrow. i mean its only a pickup you would never think all this would be associated with it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

06HD BOSS;605651 said:


> so Coll, whats the deal with the medical card?


i dont think you need the medical card unless you have the dot #.
he isnt getting the dot # so wouldnt need the medical card.
medical card is for commercial transport including those that dont need cdl. 
Like maybe if you were driving commercial under 20000 lbs so you didnt need a cdl. or towing a backhoe or something you would need a medical card still even though you dont need the cdl..
something like that.............unless they changed it again.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its under 26,000 lbs combined weight = no cdl so in MA you dont need the medical card or a DOT unless you have a CDL/DOT# and are involved in intersate commerce. MA doesnt require you to have DOT # so unless you are doing interstate commerce/passenger transport/hazmat and are on a CDL you dont need either one. 
just have to deal with all the headaches of the new inspection and then youre all set


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ColliganLands;605668 said:


> its under 26,000 lbs combined weight = no cdl so in MA you dont need the medical card or a DOT unless you have a CDL/DOT# and are involved in intersate commerce. MA doesnt require you to have DOT # so unless you are doing interstate commerce/passenger transport/hazmat and are on a CDL you dont need either one.
> just have to deal with all the headaches of the new inspection and then youre all set


used to be even if your not on a cdl you need a medical card. only if crossing state lines though.
they get you on the business side and the weight.
if your a contractor bringing windows to a house you build out of state it is interstate transport. 
you move flooring from home depot across state lines that is for a customer its interstate transport. if you transport a skid steer for commericial use its interstate transport. they get you coming and going with the little details.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea everything i do is instate right now. and if im moving my car to a show then its mine so not intersate transport which is the only time ill be crossing state lines with anything in tow.
hopefully ive answered questions on the inspection since i just did it yesterday if anyone needs anything on that feel free to ask. as for the dot thing hopefully one day ill be big enough to go out of state get a bigger truck and need all that but for now i dont need it and i dont really want the numbers on my truck either lol


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ColliganLands;605681 said:


> yea everything i do is instate right now. and if im moving my car to a show then its mine so not intersate transport which is the only time ill be crossing state lines with anything in tow.
> hopefully ive answered questions on the inspection since i just did it yesterday if anyone needs anything on that feel free to ask. as for the dot thing hopefully one day ill be big enough to go out of state get a bigger truck and need all that but for now i dont need it and i dont really want the numbers on my truck either lol


dont blame you. i would sell the truck, get one that holds a couple hundred lbs. less just to avoid the headache.
all that crap just for a pickup isnt worth it.
we used to run all different trucks but i noticed even some of the under cdl ones had ******** requirments for the truck and driver that kind of make you scratch your head over.
ITS A PICKUP DAMN IT!!!!!!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i know it. this is driving me nuts when i bought the truck it wasnt like this. but now i need it for the winter i have it al financed out and i really like the truck so ill go thorugh the inspections nonsense. the rest of it im just gonna forget about and if it becomes an issue ill correct it then. however i dont see it becoming an issue since it is a pickup. the other thing that gets me is the flares and the chocks i mean come on what is that?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

im used to the flares and chocks but i can see why someone who has never been around trucking at all would be a little freaked out to be told they need flares and chocks.. lol
technically if your driving your truck interstate towing a trailer and get so many miles from home your suppose to run a log book i think. imagine filling out a log book while driving a pickup. HHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea heres my log book.... 
drove to place, drove back milage F YOU..
mail to MA RMV
lol im not gonna worry about it all the flares etc will go in for inspection and come right back out untill i get a toolbox then it will just sit in there. if i break down im putting on my lightbar etc not lighting flares and putting out triangles.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I feel for you but it puts asmile on my face to know someone else is as bullshot about this as I am.

BTW what kinda car is in the trailer? Where do you show?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

71 roadrunner 440 mostly in ma but were going to epping in 2 weeks and we go to carlisle PA in the summer and last year we did a show insiide mohegan sun in CT


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

This blows, one stupid thing after another.

I do know for 100% certain, that for any vehicle over 10,000, you do need a DOT medical card to operate it. I had to get mine when we bought our 08 GMC one ton. Still trying to find out about the DOT number though.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

so youre saying we need medical cards and dot or just medical cards?

i was told i dont need either by many places - and i did the questionaire on the dot website and it said i dont need one either. also i have a class d license not a CDL


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't confirm yes or no on the DOT number, but what I have been told about the medical card deal is that to operate any vehicle over 10,000lbs that is commercially registered, you need a DOT medical card. I'm not sure if it also applied to private passenger vehicles over 10,000.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well its got commercial plates on it so ill call my insurance agent and find out on the medical card. i would think if the dot questionare thing and mintueman trucks said no DOT then its most likely not required but maybe recommended or something along those lines.

just one more thing to confuse us.. i ifnally got the inspection squared away you will need allt he listed things(backup alram depends on who you go to) majority of places cannot get into print out state stickers/documentation however they are able to enter you intot he system as valid. my guy said by next week he will ahve everything printed up for me to come get


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Truthfully, I wouldn't trust my insurance agent to be 100% correct. They're too busy with all the insurance BS they dont have the time to keep tabs on the requirement BS. Try lookin on this site for info. I did see a number mentioned to call for information.

http://massvehiclecheck.state.ma.us/commercial.html


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i called them pretty much useless my inspection is all set now. im just getting confused with the dot number thing. everyone i ask plus the website says no but majority here says yes. also my insurance is my aunt so shes usually pretty good about finding out for me if she doesnt know.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i thought i already told you that if your registered commercial and cross state lines with a vehicle over 10000 lbs. i thought you needed a dot number.
and if you are registered commercial and have a dot number you need a medical card.

and if you drive x miles away and go to far you need a log book.



this thread never ends.

lol
hahahahahahahaaha
gotta love it.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

As our trucks were registered for over 10,001 # , We were all required to get a medical card , and they payed for it .
I can safely say , He wouldn't of payed if We didn't need it.
In another Forum I am on ( a hunting forum ) , a member was given a ticket for not having one , on a Dually 
Colligan
Why don't You take a ride down by Rt. 140 and Rt. 1A and check the parking lot across from DD for everyones favorite DOT Officer.
If not there try Rt, 1A and Rt. 115 ,the little dirt parking area on Rt. 115 .
Look for the Bronco with the BLACK Windows . 
Say Hi from Me .
Bob


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok so over 10001 and cross state lines = dot 
not cross state lines = no dot
either way you need medical cards
im not going to go looking for the dot to get in troulbe its just really confusing 
im going to call the dot office in cambridge tomorrow and get it all squared away.

sorry to keep dragging this on its just really confusing(or maybe its just me) and i dont want to get in any problems with dot or anyone else.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;606704 said:


> I can't confirm yes or no on the DOT number, but what I have been told about the medical card deal is that to operate any vehicle over 10,000lbs that is commercially registered, you need a DOT medical card. I'm not sure if it also applied to private passenger vehicles over 10,000.


I believe the DOT number only if you are transporting cargo interstate and intrastate. I believe you need a medical card for everything over 10K. Private Passenger vehicles cannot be registered as such if they are over 10K, so that is out. This is going to be a transitional period for the state and hopefully they give a 6 month window for everyone to get their stuff together before they start writing tickets and impounding trucks.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok i called the DOT today. and they told me NO DOT number even though im over 10000 since im only using it instate for business. anytime im out of state for personal isnt business so not needed. I will be getting the medical card reguardless since i cant get a straight answer. 
this is it for this forum. i do believe. hopefully all the information/debate has helped someone
-Kyle


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL finally! this thread was starting to frustrate me


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Kyle, get out there and make some money. You are spending too much time on PlowSite.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

bribrius;604691 said:


> dont think so i dont see one on the pizza delivery car and i never had one on a couple cars i used for business.
> the one im thinking of isnt a new law and its if you cross state lines with a vehicle for business use that is over 10000 lbs. or something you need a dot number.
> I think if you go to the federal dot website it will just tell you the requirements and i heard they have a questionaire you can fill out on line that will tell you if you need a dot number.
> still think you need a medical card too unless you dont cross any state lines.
> ...


i may be wrong on part of what i said, but i do know that the michigan state police are specifically looking for trucks that are used for work with no DOT number. they have been specifially going after lawn companies, which most around here dont go to Indiana to mow, so they are not intrastate carriers. so i guess you could take a risk, but its a rather large fine if you get caught, around 1800 per truck is what i was told. 
i tried to look on the DOT web page but left more cofused.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

according to DOT michigan requires all commercial vehicles to have a DOT # each state is different for me its not needed and all squared away


----------



## Farmboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I was told when I bought my truck Chevy 3500 SW with a plow that I needed commercial plates even though I only plow my families driveways and I do not charge a fee to do it? The reasoning was that if I drove to another town with the plow on they could ticket me for not being commercial even though I wasn't plowing. I'm thinking of switching to regular plates, does anyone know about this or has anyone ever been ticketed for this?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

whats the gvw on that if youre over 10,000 youre supposed to be commercial. also if you have any letterting on your truck its supposed to be commercial or else its an improperly registered commercial vehilce = big $$$ fine. as far as a regular truck with wrong plates just one more thing to get a ticket for will it happen maybe maybe not.


----------



## Farmboy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Plows & Commercial plates*

I was told when I bought my truck that I needed commercial plates because of the plow, even though I only plow my families driveways. With all of these new changes I'm thinking of switching to non commercial plates.

Does anyone know of anyone that has been ticketed for having a plow on a personal vehicle,

They claimed that if I went to a different town with my plow on I could be ticketed and would have to go to court to fight it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the thing there is that you will be over the weight limit for the regular plates with your plow on. thats why you had to get the commercial plates and you can be ticketed for that. will it happen maybe or maybe not. Also if you're over 10,001 lbs gvw you still need the new commercial inspection reguardless of what plates you have on your truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm

Looks like Mass does NOT require US DOT for CMV's


----------



## DANIEL ROSSI (Mar 27, 2006)

I AM AN OFFICIAL MASS STATE & DOT INSPECTION STATION. WE HAVE OVER 20 YEARS EXPIRENCE IN DOT INFORMATION & STICKERS. I CAN ANSWER ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.MY E-MAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

DANIEL ROSSI;612261 said:


> I AM AN OFFICIAL MASS STATE & DOT INSPECTION STATION. WE HAVE OVER 20 YEARS EXPIRENCE IN DOT INFORMATION & STICKERS. I CAN ANSWER ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.MY E-MAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]


Oh boy, we're in trouble now!!!!!
Welcome to the site Ofc. Rossi. Nice to have you here.....as long as you dont start hunting us Mass guys down......


----------



## mike2000 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's the thing In Massachusettes

if you have a dually it has to have a commercial plate, but it doesnt have to have commercial insurance. If it weighs over 10001 lbs it comes under the Massachusetts Commercial Motor Vehicle Inspection. It also means it can be stopped by Mass state poluce truck division and wieghed any time. If the truck is registered under 10001 Lbs but weighs over 10001 lbs you will be sighted under the commercial truck laws for being over weight.

The reason I know this is it happened to me 2 months ago. They weighed my truck and I was over by 300 lbs. My 1995 chevy dually is registered for 10K.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

here it is in all its glory!! the new MA commercial inspection stickers
also the guy explained the whole thing to me. any vehicle over 10,001 lbs will now need to be registered commercially and have the commercial inspection. also trailers are supposed to get this new inspection also. you will need to carry chock blocks, triangles, and a fire extinguisher in your truck at all times. the sticker costs 30 bucks plus whatever the hourly shop rate is at your inspection shop.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

this is bull sh*****t not only does it cost me $400 a year to register the trucks plus insurance now i gotta pay an extra $200.00 to have them inspected and possibly my trailer..... and all the stupid stuff they make you have in the truck to pass... wtf i need to move


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yet another reason i dont live in mass


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mike33087;623650 said:


> this is bull sh*****t not only does it cost me $400 a year to register the trucks plus insurance now i gotta pay an extra $200.00 to have them inspected and possibly my trailer..... and all the stupid stuff they make you have in the truck to pass... wtf i need to move


lol carm down mike I feel your pain, how the clean-ups going


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

eh still waiting for the majority to come down, last year i got away with doing a lot of places twice but i think the economy is holding people back, everyone wants to wait.... you? we just better get a lot of snow


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

Think of the fun that I have in New York with my 9900# F-350 with personal plates....
You can have personal plates on a pick-up truck in New York as long as the unladen weight is under 5500# OR "have a permanently affixed camper top" . I have not had a weight/DOT/fine/summons with this truck yet-but I do get parking tickets ($900 last year) or parking in front of my own drive way. For all of you guys in Mass, try out Brooklyn NY after 12 years in the south Shore...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

oh boohoo lol.

I pay $165ish for our 91 F150 registration in NJ, keep in mind these pound weights are for total of the truck and trailers...

$165ish 91 f150 9k originally was 12k, almost $200
$165ish 03 f150 9k
$175ish 06 f150 10k
youll like this $335 06 f350 19k
Im looking at a 19.5k F550 next year, it will be nearly $500 if registered for its capacity of 19.5k+say 4k reserve for trailers


You see a TON of trucks in jersey, lawn companies and all, f150s at 5k, which is the minimum, theyre over that bone empty.

I see F350s at 7-10k all day and night, we know what they weigh

I see F550s with 12' landscape bodies on them 12-16k, yet a lot should be 18-19,500 PLUS if they ever pull a trailer, hook that # into it.

My f350 at 19k frequently is well beyond that

Truck = 7400ish?
4 passengers @175lbs each = 700lbs
14k dump trailer = 4200 empty
load in dump trailer, say 12 yards mulch =9,000lbs
tools, sometimes 2 more yards of mulch in truck bed =1500lbs
fuel 38 gallons =300lbs

over 23,000, and thats if im not OVERLOADING the trailer, which easily happens with soil, dirt, stone, sand, concrete etc. 

Just the truck = 7400
plow = 900
spreader = 160
skid of salt =2650
20 bags of CMA = 1000
tools & spreader =150
2 pass = 350

im at 12,600 plowing pulling nothing, thats technically over already too, figure it this way, no matter if the door jam says 11k.xxx , i have 6k front axle and 7k rear axle, thats a total of 13k, at 12,600 im still under

most should be a pound under the cdl requirement.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;636560 said:


> most should be a pound under the cdl requirement.


you lost me at this point

pound under CDL?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're missing the point of the thread here, its not about truck weights, except that 10000 is the comm inspection cutoff in MA.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're missing the point of the thread here, its not about truck weights, except that 10000 is the comm inspection cutoff in MA.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cretebaby;636574 said:


> you lost me at this point
> 
> pound under CDL?


You see a lot register at 25,999 not 26k+ for requiring a CDL license to drive it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ramairfreak98ss;637603 said:


> You see a lot register at 25,999 not 26k+ for requiring a CDL license to drive it.


You do realize registration has jack squat to do with CDL requirements, right?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

..............................


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

You can register a 75,000lb mack for 5,000lbs but it doesnt matter. As long as the manufacturers max gross is above 26k its CDL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BlueLine Ent;640078 said:


> You can register a 75,000lb mack for 5,000lbs but it doesnt matter. As long as the manufacturers max gross is above 26k its CDL.


Well, looks like you know that and I know that, but apparently freak doesn't.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

ColliganLands;605860 said:


> 71 roadrunner 440 mostly in ma but were going to epping in 2 weeks and we go to carlisle PA in the summer and last year we did a show insiide mohegan sun in CT


Did you ever do the BAY STATE ANTIQUE show in Dedham?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

havent yet we go to shows in medway, northattleboro, marshfield, shrewsberry and sometimes the cruise nights @ rileys in framingham.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

That is a goodshow I'ts rite around the 4th of july I am a judge for the 69-72 cars just thought i might have judged your car........ussmileyflag


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

That is a goodshow I'ts rite around the 4th of july I am a judge for the 69-72 cars just thought i might have judged your car........ussmileyflag

Here is my entry


----------

